# Are Ariens blowers of inferior quality at big box retailers?



## kurchian (Aug 25, 2014)

I was all set to buy an Ariens Deluxe or Platinum snowblower at an independent dealer. But I stopped into a Simplicity dealer who told me that a few years ago Ariens began making "dumbed-down" models with cheaper parts for the big box retailers. 

Furthermore, he said that those "dumbed-down" models have now become the standard for all Ariens models, regardless of where it is sold.

So, in other words, even if I buy from an independent dealer I will be be buying a cheaper "big-box" version.

I would appreciate any comments on this.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

all TORO, ARIENS snow blowers are the same where ever you get them. the only difference is that the big box stores do not service them.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And there has been some interesting dealings with getting box store bought machines, serviced. 

Not that Ariens did not step up to correct it, but it's just something to deal with.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Depending on the size you buy and somebody here could tell more exactly, the smaller size comes with a Chinese made engine LCT I believe hence to be able to stay with the competition.


----------



## kurchian (Aug 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> all TORO, ARIENS snow blowers are the same where ever you get them. the only difference is that the big box stores do not service them.


Okay, so the consensus is that the snow blowers are the same at dealers or big boxes.

But I wonder the the Simplicity dealers comment is true. He said that originally Ariens had different models for big box vs. dealers. But about a year ago Ariens decided to simplify things and began selling the big box version at both locations.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

kurchian said:


> Okay, so the consensus is that the snow blowers are the same at dealers or big boxes.
> 
> But I wonder the the Simplicity dealers comment is true. He said that originally Ariens had different models for big box vs. dealers. But about a year ago Ariens decided to simplify things and began selling the big box version at both locations.


Slime ball sales 101. Rail the hel1 outta the competition to get YOU to buy THEIR product. Being in sales myself, I hear of this all the time. I do not subscribe to this theory. Everyone has their place. 

Take a wonder into your local Ariens dealer and pick their brain. Ask them to "sell you" on their product versus a Simplicity. Tell the Ariens dealer they are being trashed talked. Give them a chance to save the sale. Could be interesting. Who knows, you might end up getting a little money off the Ariens if you are ready to pull the trigger right then and there.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh,,,,,,,, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> Oh,,,,,,,, and welcome to the forum.


Same here!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a student of today's machines, I have my hands full with the Gilsons of the world. However keep in mind that Ariens and Toro have multiple tiers of machines from Pro/Commercial down to some that are pretty lightweight. I believe that at least once upon a time the big box stores did not get the top shelf models. I'm thinking those days have passed. In that statement a grain of truth may lie.

It is also true that on many products the big box stores have exclusive variations that include cost reductions. This allows a lower selling price and confounds comparison shopping since the have unique model numbers.

Pete


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

kurchian said:


> I was all set to buy an Ariens Deluxe or Platinum snowblower at an independent dealer. But I stopped into a Simplicity dealer who told me that a few years ago Ariens began making "dumbed-down" models with cheaper parts for the big box retailers.
> 
> Furthermore, he said that those "dumbed-down" models have now become the standard for all Ariens models, regardless of where it is sold.
> 
> ...


that's the private retailer trying to dissuade you from buying the big box store machine, because he doesn't have the volume and can't meet the price the big box store sells at. when you stack them high, you can sell them cheaper. don't believe it. having worked in manufacturing for a while, no company is going to run separate lines for big box stores and small retailers. it would not be cost effective.

I would not be too thrilled about getting a machine serviced at a private retailer. they too hire kids for minimum wage that don't know their wrench sizes, and can do a number on your machine. it's best to service your own machine, and learn as you go.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

kurchian said:


> Okay, so the consensus is that the snow blowers are the same at dealers or big boxes.
> 
> But I wonder the the Simplicity dealers comment is true. He said that originally Ariens had different models for big box vs. dealers. But about a year ago Ariens decided to simplify things and began selling the big box version at both locations.


 HE is blowing you smoke..


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

A Makita model 123 is the same no matter where you buy it
A Honda model 123 is the same no matter where you buy it
A thing-a-ma-bob model 123 is the same no matter where you buy it
Big box buys thousands and may be cheaper than an independent that buys 10.
They get volume discounts. It's the same. Service is the variable. But even then, some big box offer White glove service.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> no company is going to run separate lines for big box stores and small retailers. it would not be cost effective.


Buffalo, that's not really true across the board. Walmart is so large that they do have products that are unique to them and slightly different compared to what you'd buy elsewhere.

I bought a humidifier from them a couple of years ago and learned that the product I had purchased was unique to Walmart and I could not get repair parts for it when it failed  Your statement is likely accurate for snow blowers.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I would not be too thrilled about getting a machine serviced at a private retailer. they too hire kids for minimum wage that don't know their wrench sizes, and can do a number on your machine. it's best to service your own machine, and learn as you go.


Watch it there.... I was that kid some 33 years ago! 
Pete


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

uberT said:


> Buffalo, that's not really true across the board. Walmart is so large that they do have products that are unique to them and slightly different compared to what you'd buy elsewhere.


Not just Walmart. A number of years back I bought a gas range from Sears. Prior to that I'd looked at it at a number of retailers and found more than one model number on what looked to be the same range. When I asked at Sears what was going on I got an interesting answer from the dept mgr. Seems some mfg's will assign a different model number to units sold through Sears, Walmart etc. He said it was due to 'price match' representations, you know the 'find the same unit at a better price' and they'll match it plus 10%. Well if you can only find that exact model through their stores, you'll never find it for a better price. Made sense to me as the model number turned out to only be available through Sears and the range exactly matched others with the exception of a slightly different model number.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I know walmart does this for black friday deals with TV's. They have some smoking deals for black friday for TV's, then you find that the TV you bought was a model that was either a stripped down version exclusive to walmart for black friday, or a new old stock from 3 years ago. Buyer beware, do your research before jumping on a deal.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Best Buy does this with their computers, too. They get stripped down models to undersell the competition. You get home with your new purchase only to find out you've been had!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

kurchian said:


> I was all set to buy an Ariens Deluxe or Platinum snowblower at an independent dealer. But I stopped into a Simplicity dealer who told me that a few years ago Ariens began making "dumbed-down" models with cheaper parts for the big box retailers.
> 
> Furthermore, he said that those "dumbed-down" models have now become the standard for all Ariens models, regardless of where it is sold.
> 
> ...


Its a myth that there are different models at Big Boxes versus dealers..and its also not true that "dumbed down" models from big boxes have become the norm for all models..it IS true that ALL snowblower manufacters (and makers of garden tractors, and push mowers, and pretty much everything..) have been creating cheaper and cheaper "low end" models over the years..because there are always buyers who want "cheap first and quality second"..the manufacturers oblige..this is due to the "big box" effect in general..people want their cheap junk. 

So there are cheaper models than there used to be, because of the Big Boxes..
But in addition to the "cheap big box line" they all still have their "higher quality middle of the road line" and the "high end best quality Pro line"..Only the lowest end of the spectrum has been degraded due to the "Big Box" effect IMO..

Simplicity is no different than Ariens in this regard..you were simply fed a line by a Simplicity dealer..you could get the same line from an Ariens dealer, (just switch the brand names) a Honda dealer, Ford dealer, Chevy dealer, etc etc.."Our products are SO superior to that other brand"..Most of the time, when comparing models of similar specs, they are pretty much exactly the same. 

Some brand names are "overall" better quality than others however..Ariens, Simplicity and Honda are considered the "top three" for snowblower brands..Honda could be legitimately argued to be top quality, then I would place Ariens and Simplicity at the same level..then a step down for Toro and MTD, (Toro used to be at the same level as Ariens and Simplicity, but I now rate them lower since all their 2-stage snowblowers are now made in Mexico) then there are a wide range of 100% made in China machines that are very low-end and low quality..I wouldn't buy one of those..ever.

I proved that dealer models and big box models are identical:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Scot


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I proved that dealer models and big box models are identical:
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> 
> Scot


Nice article, done very well, and this was 4+\- years ago.


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

My understanding is that you cannot get the Deluxe 28+ (921037), Platinum 24 SHO (921038), or the Platinum 30 SHO (921040) from Home Depot. You'll need to go to an independent dealer for those.

On the flip side, a Deluxe 28 (921030) is the same machine regardless of whether it's from Home Depot or your local independent dealer.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> I'll be the first to admit that I'm not a student of today's machines, I have my hands full with the Gilsons of the world. However keep in mind that Ariens and Toro have multiple tiers of machines from Pro/Commercial down to some that are pretty lightweight. I believe that at least once upon a time the big box stores did not get the top shelf models. I'm thinking those days have passed. In that statement a grain of truth may lie.
> 
> It is also true that on many products the big box stores have exclusive variations that include cost reductions. This allows a lower selling price and confounds comparison shopping since the have unique model numbers.
> 
> Pete


Pete is right about unique model numbers. It makes their 110% price match worthless(perhaps at times deceptive) on these items because no one else sells the exact same thing. Although it may look the same and function the same. I don't know for sure if this is happening right now with snow blowers.....but.....This is done with many products from mattresses to gas grills. 

The big box stores, especially Wal mart, have a well know history of being extremely demanding of their suppliers. To White Buffalo's point it may not be sound business for the supplier but if Wally world and other giants demand it they often do it.


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

Although it does not involve a snow blower, I did purchase an Ariens log splitter from Home Depot 2 years ago. (My local chainsaw dealer stopped selling Ariens). Six months after purchase, the hydraulic control valve started leaking. I called Ariens, who directed me to an Ariens/Gravely dealer 20 miles from my home. 

I had absolutely no problems getting the warranty work done - no charge, and fast turn around. The valve was replaced, and the unit checked out. I spoke to the mechanics when I picked up the unit. They assured me there was no difference in the Gravely units they carry, and the Ariens unit I purchased except that their Gravely units came with the work table and log racks included. (This was before the basic design of the units was changed by Ariens).

Now, this may be largely due to the dealer, but I came away very satisfied, and have returned to that dealer for other purchases. 

I think that the snowblowers would be same quality in either location.


----------



## kwas77 (1 mo ago)

kurchian said:


> I was all set to buy an Ariens Deluxe or Platinum snowblower at an independent dealer. But I stopped into a Simplicity dealer who told me that a few years ago Ariens began making "dumbed-down" models with cheaper parts for the big box retailers. Furthermore, he said that those "dumbed-down" models have now become the standard for all Ariens models, regardless of where it is sold. So, in other words, even if I buy from an independent dealer I will be be buying a cheaper "big-box" version. I would appreciate any comments on this.


 i was told the same thing today that big box stores are selling MTD made blowers and lawn mowers and only high end models andso called small real dealers sell the real non MTD versions


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

kwas77 said:


> i was told the same thing today that big box stores are selling MTD made blowers and lawn mowers and only high end models andso called small real dealers sell the real non MTD versions


Not quite sure what you're trying to say here; a given brand/model number is going to be exactly the same no matter where you purchase it. The original post here is a myth. Also, Ariens and MTD are entirely separate brands. MTD makes MANY brands, including Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt and others.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

FYI, this thread is from 6 years ago until it was resurrected. 

Scot, do you have an update link? I would like to read it if possible.


sscotsman said:


> ~snip~
> 
> I proved that dealer models and big box models are identical:
> The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

d3500ram said:


> FYI, this thread is from 6 years ago until it was resurrected.


Yes, I understood that, of course.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

FYI ... it's actually like 8 1/2 years old .... as most of us old timers are aware ....


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Was posting the oldness of it for the benefit of others, not necessarily directed at any one person...
I did not realize it at first until I could not open Scot's link. I am guilty of reading responses assuming that they are fairly recent.
(note to self: do not do arithmetic until after that first cup of coffee....LOL)


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Tagging an old thread is fine as long as the poster realizes that the original poster from years ago may be long gone or even passed away ...... thus no reply ....


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

d3500ram said:


> FYI, this thread is from 6 years ago until it was resurrected.
> 
> Scot, do you have an update link? I would like to read it if possible.


I had to move my webpages a few years ago, which is why that link is now dead.  the current link is in my signature below. Here is what that link was referencing, from page 2 of my Ariens site:



> This leads me to an interesting snowblower myth I came across constantly in my research,
> the myth goes something like this: "The snowblower manufacturers make lower-quality machines for the Lowes/ Home Depot/ Walmart market, they arent the same machines that you will find at an independant dealer."
> 
> I have discovered this is simply not true.
> ...


I believe that dates from 2009, when I was first starting the page.
It's interesting looking back now, in 2022, over the past 13 years. Ariens has actually dropped their "low-end, big-box" line, the Sno-Tek line. They weren't bad machines, but its now clear that Ariens developed that line for the Big-box market. They have now dropped it completely, are no longer selling at Home Depot, and their current least expensive entry-level machine is actually a step-up from the bottom of the previous Sno-Tek line, an example of quality going back up a bit. Nice to see!

Thanks,
Scot


----------

